# Is your bike worth more than your car?



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

My friend pointed someone out at the trailhead that his bike was worth much more than his car. I started laughing but then realized, wait a minute - my bike is worth twice as much as my car too...i stopped laughing. That said i find much more enjoyment from my bike than my car, so i think it's worth every penny


----------



## shahana (Sep 3, 2014)

I have spent more on my bike than my car, but the car cost worth more than the bike.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a jeep wrangler which use to get all the extra cash, now my bike gets all the up grades.


----------



## Rutgyr (Jul 9, 2011)

IFallDown said:


> I have a jeep wrangler which use to get all the extra cash, now my bike gets all the up grades.


Same boat except it's a 50/50 split until I replace the D30 up front, then the Jeep wins.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

iscariot said:


> Which one?


Good point, it should be phrased, is your bike/s worth more than your car/s. My car is worth more than any one of my bikes, but if you add up the value of my bikes it starts getting close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

IFallDown said:


> I have a jeep wrangler which use to get all the extra cash, now my bike gets all the up grades.


Same here, sold the Jeep for 8 grand after putting 4 grand of upgrades into it. Bought an old Subaru for $1500 and bought a bike with a large part of that cash  So far it has been worth every penny and the old blue subi is rock solid!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My car back in the states are worth more than my bikes, but the $500 Kia van I'm driving here in Korea. Self explanatory.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

The 05 Suzuki Forenza we have as a drive here and there vehicle, I paid more for my Santa Cruz with Stans wheelset than we paid for that car. 

For my truck...I'd have to buy several bikes, which next year when we buy 2 road bikes and my wife a mountain bike...it's possible.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, many times over, my car is worth about £600, well it would be to replace it with something similar, despite spending about that much on it last year in repairs xD


----------



## honez1414 (Jan 11, 2011)

Vehicles are currently worth more.....but I wish that wasn't true.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

All four of mine and my wife's three do not amount to as much as my car (that was ironically my first new car purchase everrrr). Only two of the bikes were built primarily with new components- the others were purchased used/complete. Bike depreciation is higher than cars!


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

At this point, no. But the value of my car could easily be surpassed by even a mid-grade bike.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My car? Not even close. My son's car? Yeah, by a bit


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

what is a 2008 kia spectra worth?
just bought a new genius 720 with some upgrades.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

No...


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

tim208 said:


> what is a 2008 kia spectra worth?
> just bought a new genius 720 with some upgrades.


I would say that is about equal, both in price and gas mileage lol


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

Wait until your skis are worth more than your car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

93 Volvo 850 245000 miles. 2011 Trek Remedy. Both nice rides!


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Get a Toyota. The slow depreciation will keep it more valuable than even a nice bike!


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

My car seems to be appreciating...my bike not so much.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll never be allowed a bike that rivals the cost of the family car... Unless I win Lotto!! Then it's all on ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

even though the bike I'm building would cost north of $6,000 at retail (I'm actually spending WAY less than that), my car is still worth more, even accounting for depreciation. Happily, my car has retained a good bit of value. It's also relatively low miles for its age (even with several Texas-Indiana round trips a couple years ago). The car is still reliable, so it will be hauling me to trailheads for years to come.

ALL of the bikes in my household are easily worth more than my car, however. When my new bike is done, there will be two bikes that cost $6,000+, two bikes at $2,000+, and one at about $500.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 1987 Chevy 4X4 1 ton long bed truck I purchased new a couple years after joining the Army. In 1998 my Teams work load increased greatly so I took it back to my parents ranch in South Texas and parked it with a bit more than 11,000 miles on it. From time to time my father would run it down the drive, get it washed, have it check by the ranch mechanic.

I retired in 2004 and since then have been riding around Europe, about 14 months ago I got a Moonlander. 

I have not seen that truck since 1998, father passed away five years ago and left me the ranch. I just lease out the 16,000 acres for cattle and hunting. Old neighbor out there manages everything since my father passed, he tells me it still looks like new and that 454 turns over without any issue.

But since my lifestyle is now living off my bike and trailer over the past decade I pretty sure my bike is worth more money. Honestly I have been unplugged for so long I have no idea what that truck is worth these days, but my Moonlander is a valued staple of my life.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope my next steed comes close... Although last/current vehicle is an Outlander, it'd have to be a pretty frikin awesome bike to get close

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

My bike is worth as much as my car....payment.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Depends on the perspective:

Personally, yeah.
Monetarily, no.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Saladin said:


> Depends on the perspective:
> 
> Personally, yeah.
> Monetarily, no.


Yep, perspective matters.

My bike keeps me in top shape, even compared to some of the general populace half my age.
I get smiles per mile and a huge amount of satisfaction from the riding we do. 
Not to take anything away from my car, it never lets me down and gets good mpg. But it is hard to beat the value on the smiles per mile!
And yeah, I'm pretty sure the bike would sell for more than my car.


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

What if I don't have a car?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

More than the wifes car, no. My truck on the other hand, definitely. And monetary value, u can have my truck, the wifes car, hell my wife if needed, dont touch my bike. Lol
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

My 2003 Forester is worth only slightly more than my mtb. Add in my road bike and we are there.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

dimitrin said:


> But it is hard to beat the value on the smiles per mile!


can I borrow that term when I go to negotiate the price on my next car or bike?


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

I always laugh at my buddy who has a rusted out but mechanically sound 1997 Buick Regal with a 2013 Titus El Guapo with Enve wheels, a Pike and an XT groupset on it's roof rack.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

1992 Subaru Legacy. I don't have one single bike worth more but all together they are worth about double.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Car-$3000.00, Truck-$3000.00, MTB-$8300.00 2014 Specialized Epic S-works XTR, worth every penny.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

My 2002 Tacoma is worth about $10k and my SC Solo has about $6k invested in it so no. However, I did decide to get the best bike I could afford before I worry about getting another truck. Having a sweet mountain bike is more important than having a sweet, new pickup.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I spent more on my bike than on my Trooper. Their values are probably roughly equivalent now.


----------



## iceboxsteve (Feb 22, 2012)

2008 Subaru Impreza Wagon with ~207k on it and enough dings, dents, and missing whatevers to show for the adventures we've had. For what I was offered for it recently, I could've paid for the rear wheel I just put on the steed...


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

iceboxsteve said:


> 2008 Subaru Impreza Wagon with ~207k on it and enough dings, dents, and missing whatevers to show for the adventures we've had. For what I was offered for it recently, I could've paid for the rear wheel I just put on the steed...


30,000ish miles a year is crazy!


----------



## iceboxsteve (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeahhhh.... we did some driving back in the day. I've had long commutes to work. After college we went out west, spent a lot of time bumbling around. Plus now I still drive a few hours to get some big weekends in. I don't think it owes me much.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally, yeah.
Monetarily, yeah.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Sadly, my bike is worth nearly as much as my car. My bike is worth about $470 - I just bought it. Some upgrades I made, might make my bike worth as much as $570. My car (a 2000 Saturn SL with 187,000 miles on it) is worth about $800.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

1998 ford escort wagon 253000 miles, 2013 Salsa El Mar.........enough said.


----------



## Aging Wannabee (Oct 22, 2004)

Car:
1991 Toyota Corolla wagon base model. Over 200k miles, paid $800.00

Bikes:
2009 Pivot Mach 5 26er
2010 Redline Monocog SS Rigid 29er (now with Reba fork)
2012 Salsa Horsethief 29er (frame only so far)
2013 Charge Cooker Maxi fatbike

The Pivot alone is worth about 5x as much as the car. PRIORITIES, Man!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Aging Wannabee said:


> Car:
> 1991 Toyota Corolla wagon base model. Over 200k miles, paid $800.00
> 
> Bikes:
> ...


^^
A 2009 bike worth $4000!?


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeaa... My old 00' ranger has seen better days but she's still chuggin along with 211k. I could probably get more for just the frame of my bike than the whole truck lol.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

My bike at new is worth more than what I paid for my car second hand. lol

I've had the car a while now, TBH though if I were to sell both tomorrow, the bike would probably go for more now, sold as seen.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

IFallDown said:


> I have a jeep wrangler which use to get all the extra cash, now my bike gets all the up grades.





Rutgyr said:


> Same boat except it's a 50/50 split until I replace the D30 up front, then the Jeep wins.


I recently sold my JKU that I had modded to to death. Sold it and replaced it with a stock TJ. Put new wheels and slightly bigger tires. Gonna keep it simple this time. To the op, jeeps hold their value so well, my Jeep is worth quite a bit more than my bike


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I bought my truck (six years and about 115,000 miles ago) for $9,500. I bought my bike (one month and 300 miles ago) for $2,200. I'd say they're close, but the bike might win.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

When I load my E29 into the back camper shell of my 2001 Chevy Silverado that has 300,000 miles, my truck is worth a whole lot more.


----------



## MTBDDS (Oct 26, 2011)

My bike IS worth more than my car both personally and monetarily  

In fact, my car got broken into a couple of weeks ago and someone tried to steel it (luckily they were amateurs and failed miserably). After discovering that my ignition cylinder was ruined I took my wife's car to work. I got about 1 mile down the road and called wife to make sure my bike was still in the garage! Thank goodness it was (that would have ruined more than just my day). I was pretty lucky considering the garage door opener was sitting in the center console.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If you lump them all together they might be.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My bike is not yet worth more than my car, but at the rate I spend money on it, it soon will be... :eekster:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Which would I give up 1st? Mmm... would need to seriously think on that one ;-)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

As much as I enjoy cycling, I will never have a bike that costs or is worth more than my dirtbike much less any of my cars.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Don't even have a car at the moment! Thankfully where I live the buses rule!


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes 3 of my bikes are worth more than my car, each. Ive got no reason to have a pricy car, but man ih man nice bikes are ahh so worth it

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I sold my old pickup in order to buy my bike.


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

Over $3k in mine and my son's MTBs in the back of my Mazda B2200.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Got you one better with my B2000, altho yours is in a lot better shape... mine's worth maybe $1k to the unenlightened so yeah, all my bikes are worth a whole lot more!


Dynomiker said:


> Over $3k in mine and my son's MTBs in the back of my Mazda B2200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My car is worth $500 max, my truck is probably about equal and my Rock buggy is worth more but has no resale value.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

2004 VW Passat Sedan with 155K miles on it. According to Kelley Blue book, its worth around $1,700... haha

i have a 2009 Santa Cruz Blur LTc with a Pike/DBInline combo. so probably worth more than the car at this point. 

i dont give a crap about cars. just so long as it runs reliably and the AC is cold, and it has a stereo, im good.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Retail or even what I paid on my 3 bikes probably exceed current blue book of my car, but if I had to sell my bikes I doubt I could get as much for them as what I could sell my car. Even though 2 of my bikes are 2015 models, used sporting goods drop like a ROCK in value. Certainly none of them alone are worth close to my car.

I'm with those above me who have said they don't care about their cars... I just want dead reliable with good gas mileage, air conditioning, and stereo.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Yup...2001 4Runner


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the three bikes i have are worth more than the car i don't own...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't own a car, just a fatbike, 29er, SSCX & a road bike.


----------



## cogswellcogs (Jun 29, 2008)

Without a doubt! I drive a 2000 toyota sienna minivan w/ 226,xxx miles on it! gets me to the trailhead. Ride a Specialized Camber Pro.


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> I don't own a car, just a fatbike, 29er, SSCX & a road bike.


Keep saving and one day you can play with the big boys!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Sold my car last week. Carfree now!

For the money I got for my car I can get my bike a new pair of tires


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Is my walmart bike worth more than my 1976 ford pinto?

Is it worth more than all the duct tape holding my 1976 ford pinto together?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

For many many many years I've read these kind of posts and enjoyed admitting that my bikes were nicer, more costly or received more compliments from strangers than my main commuter/errand/work vehicle (at the time a 1990 Toyota that smelled like power steering fluid and had a faulty rear window motor.....girlfriends insisted we drive their cars so they wouldn't smell like a garage). Now I find myself in a certain socioeconomic demographic much to the chagrin of the younger me. The old Toyota will soon be replaced by the 2016 Tacoma and I plan to dirty it up ASAP minus the burnt oil aroma, and our garage has a car that doesn't smell like chain wax, stinky wool socks, beef jerky and dirt which she likes for taking relatives out or nice double dates or long vacations. We signed the papers today (I wanted a Tesla P85D but we do a 1600 mile trip each year). She chose Glacier White Metallic and will not let me put a bike rack on, ha: 2015 Audi S8 Sedan: Price - Specs - Performance | Audi USA


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope, I have a 2014 Honda Accord, unless you are counting the motorcycle as a bike too. Then my Triumph plus the Trek is yes more


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

This guy says, "no."


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

westin said:


> For many many many years I've read these kind of posts and enjoyed admitting that my bikes were nicer, more costly or received more compliments from strangers than my main commuter/errand/work vehicle (at the time a 1990 Toyota that smelled like power steering fluid and had a faulty rear window motor.....girlfriends insisted we drive their cars so they wouldn't smell like a garage). Now I find myself in a certain socioeconomic demographic much to the chagrin of the younger me. The old Toyota will soon be replaced by the 2016 Tacoma and I plan to dirty it up ASAP minus the burnt oil aroma, and our garage has a car that doesn't smell like chain wax, stinky wool socks, beef jerky and dirt which she likes for taking relatives out or nice double dates or long vacations. We signed the papers today (I wanted a Tesla P85D but we do a 1600 mile trip each year). She chose Glacier White Metallic and will not let me put a bike rack on, ha: 2015 Audi S8 Sedan: Price - Specs - Performance | Audi USA


LOL...Buy the Tesla, and rent a car once a year for the 1600 mile trip. Audi's can be a money PIT.

Up until recently my bikes cost more.

tap..


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

That's what I said!!! And it should be corrected: Audis ARE a money pit. When the sales guy said "you do not want to own a German car without a warranty" it's fact.

But arguing with a woman can cost more.... oh my gosh, now I realize what dad meant with "don't ever get married."



Flyin_W said:


> LOL...Buy the Tesla, and rent a car once a year for the 1600 mile trip. Audi's can be a money PIT.
> 
> Up until recently my bikes cost more.
> 
> tap..


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

momikey said:


> Keep saving and one day you can play with the big boys!


I'm 6'8" and built like a defensive tackle, I am the "big boys." Seriously though, not owning a car is a conscious decision, I live in a city with great cycling infrastructure and a decent public transportation system. Not having a car means I save at least $1000 a month on car payments, insurance, fuel and repairs and I couldn't be happier. When I absolutely need a car, there's a Zipcar station a few blocks from my house, but I can't say that I've needed one in the 3 years that I've been car-free.


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

westin said:


> That's what I said!!! And it should be corrected: Audis ARE a money pit. When the sales guy said "you do not want to own a German car without a warranty" it's fact.
> 
> But arguing with a woman can cost more.... oh my gosh, now I realize what dad meant with "don't ever get married."


I live by that advice 

I'd go with the tesla too!


----------



## kryton (Jun 10, 2014)

All of my bikes toghether are worth more. that is only because i had to get a new (used) car last year. Any one of my bikes was certainly worth more than my old 92" honda civic.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Mid-life crisis upgrade....*

For the _*longest time*_ it was.....until I realized I was 50 and life is simply too short to keep driving uninspiring vehicles:


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Isn't the Cayenne due for a refresh? The Macan is selling like hotcakes. Unfortunately real world mpg is about 16mpg.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I load my Enduro 29 Expert Carbon on the back of a '07 Honda Fit Sport. I find my driving style and riding style sometimes overlap, at least in the mountains. I got it for the economy, but it's still pretty fun. Bike still is only worth about half as much, considering the used value of both.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> I'm 6'8" and built like a defensive tackle, I am the "big boys." Seriously though, not owning a car is a conscious decision, I live in a city with great cycling infrastructure and a decent public transportation system. Not having a car means I save at least $1000 a month on car payments, insurance, fuel and repairs and I couldn't be happier. When I absolutely need a car, there's a Zipcar station a few blocks from my house, but I can't say that I've needed one in the 3 years that I've been car-free.


Sounds awesome. In what city do you live?


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Nope.. I like to have a nice bike carrier.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Yes and no. It's not worth more than my Wrangler...










...but it's certainly worth more than the $3500 I paid for this Honda Civic!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes....1998 Mitsubishi Montero Sport LS 4x4. I had to add the full title to make it seem more elite. It is worth less than my 2014 Specialized Carbon Camber. I value both very much because they both treat me very well.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't have a car so yes, even if I did have one it would be a piece of junk compared to my bike


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

If I were to sell them all myself through online ads or whathaveyou, my bikes would probably fetch 3-4X the value of my car, mostly from my newest bike.


----------

